# Tivo Roamio Cable, Fios or ATSC w/ Lifetime



## emusnes (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi,
I am looking to sell my Tivo Roamio with lifetime service. I decided to purchase a mini instead of having a Roamio Pro and a Roamio box in the house. What do you think a fair price would be?

Specs
Tivo Roamio - Cable, FIOS or ATSC
Lifetime Service
Original box and paperwork
Upgraded to 2TB WD Red (Will include factory 500GB drive too)

Thanks


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## emusnes (Aug 26, 2013)

It looks like I cannot reply a PM due to having under 10 posts. I have been on here for a couple years but haven't posted much. After a few more posts I can reply.


----------

